# Common Area Restrooms in Apartment Buildings



## Adrienne (Jul 18, 2018)

Are common areas in apartment buildings, such as gyms and community rooms, required to have restrooms? I've seen plenty of these areas without restrooms but can't find anything in the code that says they are not required. Additionally, unless the room had less than 10 occupants, 2+ restrooms would be required and not just one unisex restroom, which seems even more uncommon. I know that per 3116B of the CBC, public toilet facilities may be omitted when the users units are within 300' from the pool. Is there a similar section for these other areas?


----------



## mark handler (Jul 18, 2018)

California Building Code (TITLE 24) Public Pools Section 3116B
CA Health and Safety Code
The California Code of Regulations
Public toilet facilities may be omitted when pool users have access to toilet facilities either in living quarters located not more than 300 feet  in travel distance from the pool or in an adjacent building such as a recreational facility, clubhouse or cabana.
http://publichealth.lacounty.gov/eh/docs/ep_rw_PCB.pdf


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 18, 2018)

Thank you Mark. I'm aware that there are codes that allow the restrooms to be removed from pools. I'm trying to confirm if there are similar requirements for gyms and community rooms in apartment buildings.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 19, 2018)

generally, there are restrooms in the clubhouse or other areas that are within 500 feet travel distance.

While this appears to be good on paper, often times it does not take into account seasonal uses of pools or hours of operation for the health/fitness area.


----------



## Sifu (Jul 19, 2018)

I currently have a pool occupant load/fixture count issue on my table.  I see nothing other than the calculation required in ISPSC 608.1, with the fixtures per IPC t403.1.  It would be helpful if there were a code like the one Mark provided that I could allow but I don't see one.


----------



## Yikes (Jul 20, 2018)

Aside form swimming pools, I am not aware of a code requirement for public restrooms to serve apartment accessory uses that are intended for residents and their guests.

However, if the apartment complex has spaces for non-residents, such as a rental management office (which is a place of business), then my interpretation of the plumbing code is that this space needs to have the toilet facility (and drinking fountain, mop sink, etc.) to serve these non-residents.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 20, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your replies. What if there is a community room intended for resident use, that is over 750 sf and therefore not considered an accessory space?


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 20, 2018)

Best practice says you should but then code says "   ?      "


----------



## Yikes (Jul 20, 2018)

Adrienne said:


> Thank you everyone for your replies. What if there is a community room intended for resident use, that is over 750 sf and therefore not considered an accessory space?



Keep in mind the "accessory space" limitation has more to do with fire and life safety than with plumbing fixtures.
If the >750 SF space is intended for resident use, then the residents are still able to return to their own nearby units to use their own toilets.  However, the plumbing code also gives leeway to the AHJ to make the final decision regarding number of fixtures.  It also limits the distance to the toilet to one floor above of below the use.
Answer: best to consulta with the AHJ.
BTW, I agree with ADAguy, best practice is to provide at least one or two single accommodation toilets.  There's always the occasional  maintenance worker who needs to at least wash their hands somewhere...


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 23, 2018)

It will also depend upon the Public Health guidelines for a pool... in our state, restrooms are required.


----------

